# PA (Erie)-2 male rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: PA (Erie)-2 male rats for adoption
*Contact: Stacey's EMAIL: [email protected] *

Owner Stacey says: "Two bucks. The white one is 1, his birthday is valentines day. The blue is 8 months (as far as I know). They are named Frost and Baby Blue Boo:


















"I have two male rats that Must go together. I can not care for them or give them the love and attention they require and need. They were supposed to be gone before the fourth of July and my landlord have given me a week [There is a new extension.]. They have a cage to go with them. There is no rehoming fee. I just want to see them happy and all i ask for is weekly pics and updates. Frost is a healthy 1 yr old himilayain dumbo buck, very skittish and shy. Baby Blue Boo is a very bratty 8 month old standard blue buck. They are cat, dog aggressive. They don't do well with young children. Both are intact males. Frost is a ex feeder rat that was born on valentines day and is my heart rat, as well as my first rat. Please message me for more info about them. I cannot transport them."

I have no further information. Please contact Stacey.

Thank you,
Raquel for Stacey
*Contact: 
**Stacey's EMAIL: [email protected]*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Correction: Please use [email protected] for contact.* Stacey gave me her gmail in error because it does not go to her phone.


----------

